# Transducer Protector



## bulldog (Aug 5, 2013)

My transducer is over $200 to replace and it is only a matter of time before I hit it hard enough to break it. Just this weekend I hit a couple logs hard enough to kick it up. Anyway the point is, has anyone heard of this device? Seems legit just a little pricey but I'm going to have to replace a transducer at some point so do I just bite the bullet and buy this thing? Has anyone used this product or seen it? Looks well built and is built in the USA. My main concern is how strong is the spring in it and will it hold my transducer down at 40-50 mph yet be loose enough to function when I hit logs? Looks adjustable to me. I have an email in to the manufacterer but any input would be helpful. Also the city name is legit, population 64 in 2010. Made me laugh. 

Do you think the cage will interfere with the side imaging? 

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/boa/3958746391.html


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 5, 2013)

This is the first time I've seen this product,but it looks like a solid investment. At $240,it compares with the first transducer you have to replace. The savings come in when you have to replace it a second time ,as I've had to. Only thing is,mine only cost $65 ea.


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 6, 2013)

It looks like it would interfere with the SI to me but guess the only to know for sure would be try it. Have you thought about mounting the TD on the jackplate (assuming you have one). It would be high and dry on plane but functional at slower speeds. Did read your comment correctly that the SI will work at 40mph or is this for the 2d portion??

Do they have a decent return policy where you could try it and return it un-damaged if it does interfere with the SI??


----------



## fender66 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes...I believe it will interfere with your SI. (just looking at the pics and making an educated guess)

Transducershieldandsaver.com also sells a unit that will flip up (spring loaded). Much cheaper. I can't get to their site right now as it must be down. I'm considering getting one of theirs myself.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't see how this thing could work at speed. The range of motion for this thing is up/down, when at speed the force applied to the ducer will be on the horizontal. Just putting along or using the TM, it will probably work.


----------



## Seth (Aug 6, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324977#p324977 said:


> fender66 » Today, 09:03[/url]"]Yes...I believe it will interfere with your SI. (just looking at the pics and making an educated guess)
> 
> Transducershieldandsaver.com also sells a unit that will flip up (spring loaded). Much cheaper. I can't get to their site right now as it must be down. I'm considering getting one of theirs myself.


I second was Fender said. The guys on Bass Boat Central seem to really like the products from Transducer Shield and Saver.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 6, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325000#p325000 said:


> Seth » 10 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324977#p324977 said:
> ...



I DO have their saver for my TM mounted unit. LOVE IT!


----------



## Team Colibri (Aug 6, 2013)

Do you have to use the cage at all? Could the unit be used without the cage, or can the ducer be mounted lower then the cage?


----------



## ramuh2121 (Aug 6, 2013)

By the looks of the last picture on the CL post, it appears you don't have to use the cage.


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 6, 2013)

I put an Alumaducer from Vexilar on my last jet and it worked great. Had no issues at any speed. Suppose it depends on how thick your hull is.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 7, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324977#p324977 said:


> fender66 » Yesterday, 08:03[/url]"]Yes...I believe it will interfere with your SI. (just looking at the pics and making an educated guess)
> 
> Transducershieldandsaver.com also sells a unit that will flip up (spring loaded). Much cheaper. I can't get to their site right now as it must be down. I'm considering getting one of theirs myself.



I am going with this product. I ordered it last night. I just can't justify spending $240+. With shipping and the necessary options for my transducer I am in to the transducershieldsaver.com product for under $90. I feel good about it as I have to do something before I break my transducer.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 7, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325122#p325122 said:


> bulldog » 10 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324977#p324977 said:
> ...



Cool stuff.....let me know how it works...I may be getting one myself very soon.


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 10, 2013)

I believe you could build one for WAY cheaper...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325062#p325062 said:


> Canoeman » Tue Aug 06, 2013 7:30 pm[/url]"]I put an Alumaducer from Vexilar on my last jet and it worked great. Had no issues at any speed. Suppose it depends on how thick your hull is.



That is the way to do it! No worries then


What FF unit did you run?


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 12, 2013)

I used an older eagle.. worked like a charm too.. it always made me nervous when it would hit 1ft then .8 ft, then flash and no read due to depth.. not speed.. When it flashed i knew i was shallow..lol


----------



## skigill (Aug 18, 2013)

It will interfere with si- signal goes 90 degrees from directly under transducer to horizontal on each side of it. There are 2 elements in it, one on each side. You still may be able to see well enough but it will have interference.


----------

